# Fringe, Giacchino and additional composers



## Ed (May 18, 2010)

Im listening to the Fringe Season 1 soundtrack on youtube and I was surprised to find that many tracks that sound very very Giacchino were by another composer. I wonder how common that is outside Hans Zimmer.


----------



## José Herring (May 18, 2010)

Ed @ Tue May 18 said:


> Im listening to the Fringe Season 1 soundtrack on youtube and I was surprised to find that many tracks that sound very very Giacchino were by another composer. I wonder how common that is outside Hans Zimmer.



Growing more common. But, quite frankly Giacchino doesn't have time to score a show like Fringe these days. And, if you see season two you'll notice another name in the credits.


----------



## Ed (May 18, 2010)

Well Lost is soon to finish so maybe he will come back? Still, Season 2's music is sounding pretty nice. I love "Peter and Walters theme" or whatever they want to call it so I'd hope they keep that up.

The only thing I'm not sure about is the stuff that kinda says to me "we're a crime scene show!' electronic rhythmic stuff with some takio drums (and some I swear are out of SD1) .


----------



## cc64 (May 18, 2010)

For Giacchino fans check out this week's "New Yorker", there's an in-depth interview with him.

Claude


----------



## José Herring (May 18, 2010)

Ed @ Tue May 18 said:


> Well Lost is soon to finish so maybe he will come back? Still, Season 2's music is sounding pretty nice. I love "Peter and Walters theme" or whatever they want to call it so I'd hope they keep that up.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure about is the stuff that kinda says to me "we're a crime scene show!' electronic rhythmic stuff with some takio drums (and some I swear are out of SD1) .



For once I kind of agree with you. But, over all the effect is really convincing. Kind of harks back to the old way of scoring TV with few instruments, small and engaging. The solo cello writing is really cool.


Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (May 18, 2010)

Ed @ Tue May 18 said:


> Im listening to the Fringe Season 1 soundtrack on youtube and I was surprised to find that many tracks that sound very very Giacchino were by another composer. I wonder how common that is outside Hans Zimmer.



I don't find that surprising... It's a JJ Abrams show with Giacchino doing some of the music. Of course the other composers will have to copy his style. Can't have a bunch of different styles going on.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 18, 2010)

I found it really odd how what I considered the Fringe motif from seaon 1 is completely gone in season 2... am I right, or did I miss it?


----------



## Ed (May 18, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Tue May 18 said:


> Ed @ Tue May 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Im listening to the Fringe Season 1 soundtrack on youtube and I was surprised to find that many tracks that sound very very Giacchino were by another composer. I wonder how common that is outside Hans Zimmer.
> ...



It found it surprising because I thought Giacchino was scoring the series alone, but also I was surprised to find out some tracks that i really really thought were Giacchino were actually someone else!


----------



## Ed (May 18, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue May 18 said:


> I found it really odd how what I considered the Fringe motif from seaon 1 is completely gone in season 2... am I right, or did I miss it?



Well I cant remember but you're probably right. 

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p ... feature=iv

I cant remember which composer didnt come back for Season 2 but if you find a track with the motif you're talking about with his name on it in Season 1's score I imagine that he wrote what you consider the Fringe motif so that would be why its not in Season 2.


----------



## EthanStoller (May 18, 2010)

Chad Seiter and Chris Tilton are the additional composers on the _Fringe_ season one soundtrack. Both have been proteges/assistants/collaborators of Giacchino's for years. I know Chris was working heavily on the most recent season, not sure how involved Chad was this time around. I was lucky enough to observe these guys working with Giacchino on the _Speed Racer_ score--nice fellas all around. Giacchino has built a loyal, family-like atmosphere with his team that is really refreshing.


----------



## chadseiter (May 18, 2010)

Hi guys, I scored the first half of season one with some guidance from Michael. Second half of season 1, Chris came in to take over, and I scored the more emotional cues. I'm not working on season 2.


----------



## Ed (May 18, 2010)

Cool! Love your work on Season 1 Chad. I actually found the emotional scenes to be my favourite stuff.

Do you feel that that style is "yours" or that you had to make decisions that were more in line which Giacchino's style? Does that make sense?

EDIT:.... so also, I mean, do you think you would have done things differently if it were just you scoring the show without trying to be sensitive to Giacchino's work? And if so, in what way?


----------



## José Herring (May 18, 2010)

chadseiter @ Tue May 18 said:


> Hi guys, I scored the first half of season one with some guidance from Michael. Second half of season 1, Chris came in to take over, and I scored the more emotional cues. I'm not working on season 2.



You did a great job. Catching it on WB online and I love it.


----------



## chadseiter (May 18, 2010)

Thanks! While I tried to do a Giacchino sound, I definitely think there is a lot of my own influence in it. Especially on the soundtrack - in particular, cues such as "A Destroyed Life" and "The Light Fantastic" are definitely my thing. In retrospect, I would have definitely brought guitars into the mix much earlier on instead of keeping it so strictly orchestral.


----------



## c0mp0ser (May 18, 2010)

chad is da bomb.


----------



## chadseiter (May 19, 2010)

Hollywoodwinds is DA BOMB!


----------



## sadatayy (May 19, 2010)

c0mp0ser @ Tue May 18 said:


> chad is da bomb.




is that you in the pictures on chad seiter's site? looks like just like you at the console with him but i can't tell ,,,


----------



## MacQ (May 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's definitely Mike.


----------



## gsilbers (May 19, 2010)

I think the question should be if there are any big composers not using additional composers on a film or tv show! 
Maybe John Williams?
Tight deadlines makes it very unhumany posible to score a whole film or tv series w/o assistantance. 
Sometimes ghostwriters won't get credited so it's hard to tell.
Doesn't mean that those composers are not good nor that the ghost writers aren't as good. 
Different composers have different styles of course but doesn't mean they can't share styles as well.
Ive heard stories where the main composer is not that good but has the connections.

Also, talking about the show 24, the same composer does bones , which has 2 other composers. 

So it's very common, not seen as bad, and the oscars u have a % of music u have to have written to be able to get it. Anyone remember?


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 19, 2010)

Has MG done all the composing on LOST or have there been other composers helping him out?


----------



## chadseiter (May 19, 2010)

100% of LOST is him!


----------



## chadseiter (May 19, 2010)

MacQ @ Wed May 19 said:


> Oh yeah, that's definitely Mike.



Back when we were both like 6 years old, max.


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2010)

chadseiter @ Wed May 19 said:


> 100% of LOST is him!



Wow! Dude must never sleep.


----------



## chadseiter (May 19, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed May 19 said:


> Chad... Cab,n you clear up then what happened to the common theme from season one (often played by strings)? I never hear it in season two..



I'd be happy to. Was it the basic 1,2,3 1,2,3 1,2 theme? Chris chose not to use that in season two. Otherwise, I'm not sure which theme you are specifically talking about...


----------



## Ed (May 19, 2010)

I find it strange how most of Season 1's soundtrack (on the cd anyway) seems to be Chris and Chad rather than Giacchino! Is that just the soundtrack representation or did Giacchino not write the most music for Season 1? In fact on the soundtrack cd it seems Giacchino only has 2 tracks to his name!


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2010)

chadseiter @ Wed May 19 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Wed May 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Chad... Cab,n you clear up then what happened to the common theme from season one (often played by strings)? I never hear it in season two..
> ...



Could you explain a little bit what you mean by "basic 1,2,3 1,2,3 1,2 theme"?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 19, 2010)

chadseiter @ Wed May 19 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Wed May 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Chad... Cab,n you clear up then what happened to the common theme from season one (often played by strings)? I never hear it in season two..
> ...



Hi... No, I meant the theme that starts 51 seconds into this track: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rstik5b ... PL&index=2

Not the best rendition of it, but I'm sure you can make out which it is. It's possible it gets used in season 2 as well, and I didn't notice - but I really like the theme and it felt "Fringe" to me - yet I never noticed it in season 2. 

If it's out - how come?


----------

